# MS FSX Hangs on load



## Dan70 (Mar 23, 2009)

I have been running current hardware and software configuration since Nov 2008 - no problems. Yesterday MS FSX hung at "load" (FSX intro screen). Task Manager indicates "unresponsive". I've uninstalled FSX and Acceleration, reinstalled each of them (not repaired) and the problem persists. It's as though something corrupted the loaded version - and the "reloaded" version. Any tips on what to look at/for?


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you got the latest video card drivers?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Dan70, welcome to TSF.
Have you completed *these steps*?
If so, please list your full system specs.

Also, try and recall if you have installled or uninstalled any software recently.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Dan emailed me with his response, here are the steps he has tried:


> I've followed the ten-step program without any different results. I have updated my video drivers. I have successfully completed a full system scan for virus, malware, etc. using both McAfee and Microsoft Live (nothing turned up). I have uninstalled MSFX and Acceleration, and reinstalled them. I have uninstalled MegaScenery Northern California to reduce load time and processor requirements. I have "played" several other games that require heavy graphics - no problems. I can repeat the MSFSX "hang" problem. From initiation of MSFSX using a desktop shortcut until the "home" screen appears seems to take much longer than it previously did (pre-problem). The only software loaded prior to the problem was a subscription (payware) downloaded Citation X from the PC Aviator download store. A couple of days following this download and installation (which ran as downloaded) I was advised by e-mail from the PC Aviator store that the version I downloaded had "a couple of bugs" and a new version was available for download. I uninstalled the first version, downloaded the "new" version and installed it. Since encountering the "hang" problem, I have uninstalled the "new" version, as well.
> The "hang" problem can be replicated by selecting "Missions" and then selecting the "Mountain Flying" mission. When "clicking" on "Details", the system hangs immediately. Task Manager indicates MSFSX as the only application running, but unresponsive. Under Processes, fsx.exe (447,+++ bytes) indicates a CPU usage of 0%. There is a line item under Processes named "System" naming me (Dan) as the user and an indication that this process is using 46 to 47 % of CPU. This percentage does not change with time (hung?). After opening the Task Manager (Cntrl, Alt, Del) no more desktop or screen operations can be invoked using the mouse (although the mouse on-screen icon is movable).
> The "hang" problem can be replicated selecting other flight options, but the time lag between selection and "hang" varies widely. The "Missions" selection outlined above repeats every time at the same point.
> My System: Dell Dimnension E510 (DM051), Intel Pentium D (duocore processor) Cpu at 3.00Ghz (2 at 2.99Ghz); 2.00Gb of RAM; ATI (AMD) Radeon X600 primary and secondary video - 256Mb, with 3D Acceleration, HW Transform and Lighting, Vertex Shading, Ver 2.0, Pixel Shader Ver 1.1; ATI Driver Ver 9 (8.582.0.0). Software OS = MS XP Professional Media Center Edition, V2002, SP3. All Windows updates are current.
> ...


----------



## Dan70 (Mar 23, 2009)

I have identified the source of the problem(s), and a very clumsy resolution. My research took me to posting by Peter Dowson, noted author (UK) of the FSUIPC module for MSFS since 1998! This module has (in the past) allowed communications between developer "add-on" software and modules and Microsoft Flight Simulator (series). FSX, however, uses (MS developed) SimConnect as a communication tool throughout FSX. FSUIPC is still desireable for developers and it communicates with SimConnect. The FS community has nailed it down to a problem with SimConnect. SimConnect uses TCP to communicate. ANY firewall or antivirus software running on the machine will treat any "communication" from an "add-on" module to SimConnect like an unknown and may (usually) get wrapped around its axle, corrupting or misinterpreting the communication. Many feel that since it is a local comm that the antivirus and/or firewall shouldn't affect it - but it does. My really clumsy resolution was to disable (all of) my McAfee protection AND disable the Windows firewall (after removing my cat5 cable from the machine, thank you!). This done, MSFSX Acceleration seems to run just fine. I have completed several different flights in several different aircraft types without a system freezeup. Microsoft is aware of these accusations and is (supposedly) pondering a cure.


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Dan,

Most times this is caused by a corrupt logbook. Move your logbook out of the folder "...\Documents\Flight Simulator X". Yes the one in your Documents/Mydocuments (Vista/XP). Start FSX....

Should work great now........

Once in a while FSX will corrupt your logbook, when this happens it causes FSX to "hang" at the splash screen. I have a post in here somewhere that explains this better, and has a link for a download to fix your logbook; so you don't loose your precious flying times! :wink: Use the Search, seacrh for "Sven2157" and look for my FSX posts....

Glad you found your fix! :tongue:

Sven2157

*EDIT: See post #3 here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/solved-flight-sim-x-wont-get-past-splash-screen-343611.html*


----------



## booradley (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks for the logbook tip, had the same problem. I removed the logbook bin file and i'm back flying.

thanks again.


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

booradley said:


> Thanks for the logbook tip, had the same problem. I removed the logbook bin file and i'm back flying.
> 
> thanks again.


Awsome, but!.... Now you have no entries in your logbook!  All your flights that were logged, are now gone. I posted a link to the Log Book Utility a couple posts ago, this small utility will recover your logbook for you, and keep all your previous logs, at the same time...

****EDIT*** See this post HERE.*


----------



## booradley (Sep 1, 2006)

its cool i'm such an infrequent pilot my logbook is as about as useful as a toliet roll.

still good to know. cheers.


----------

